# Help for a complete newbie please!



## Andytaylor (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello everybody, I am totally new to opera and have just bought my first opera tickets to see Die Frau Ohne Schatten.


I'm having a lot of trouble in finding an English translation of the the libretto, would anyone be able to point me in the direction of one on the web or a shop where I can purchase it?

Many Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Good for a laugh - make sure you have google translate loaded and go to this site and ask it to translate. Although the site itself has an E for English button, the libretto is in German. Also have a look at the wiki article for a synopsis.


----------



## Andytaylor (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

Im guessing that some of the nuances are lost on the old google translate!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is a tri-language pdf scanned from Solti's Decca recording

View attachment DFOS_Libretto.pdf


Hope it helps! / ptr


----------



## Andytaylor (Sep 12, 2013)

Ptr, that is fantastic, thank you so much.

Exactly what I was looking for.

Hopefully this will be the first of many trips to the opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Andy & welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around & let us know what you thought of the performance!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow ! Starting with Die Frau ohne Schatten for an opera newbie is sort of like trying to learn
mountain climbing by tackling Mount Everest ! Good luck , but I admire your pluck !
Try this composer's Salome, Der Rosenkavalier or Ariadne uf Naxos first, perhaps, maybe on
youtube where you can see them for free complete with English subtitles .
Die Frau is a magnificent, thrilling and profoundly moving work, but it's anything but easy listening !


----------

